# Airtel : Unsubscribing from SMS Joke service



## s18000rpm (Oct 3, 2008)

very irritating situation.

All of a sudden i'm getting these SMS Joke from Airtel.
i didnt activate it, when i called Airtel CC, they said that someone else (on my phone) must have subscribed it, but nobody except me uses my mobile, as i'm alone in my home, & my friends dont do these craps.

getting charged Rs. 7 for that

the AIrtel CC told me to unsubscribe from that service, i did that (have to send "UNSUB JOKE" to 53333), when i did that, reply msg was i've been unsubcribed, Rs.30 has been deducted (monthly charge for sms joke).

but today, i got another lame JOKE SMS , i again sent "UNSUB JOKE" to 53333" but no reply came.

the sms joke come from either 58888 or 53333.

i called the Airtel CC again, but reply was same

i'm still getting those sms's.

HELP me, i dont wanna recieve these SMS's

Airtel SIM = Post Paid.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think this jokes are from Airtel. If its from 58888, then i am sure its from Indiatimes... not sure about 53333 though.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 3, 2008)

even i am getting jokes on my airtel from some stupid !! no idea who. lamers. 
i have not subscribed to any.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 3, 2008)

i think this will help u
*www.consumercomplaints.in/


----------



## Pat (Oct 3, 2008)

If you are on postpaid, its very simple. Dont pay the amount they charge you for this service. Tell them on their face. Its their fault. It happened to me so many times in the past. Bloody chors


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 4, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> HELP me, i dont wanna recieve these SMS's



Just call or email the nodal officer.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thier is an easier way write UNSUB and sent it to the no. from which jokes are coming.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2008)

^doesnt work.

@iChaitanya, will try.


----------

